# VW Golf mk4 Tdi 1.9 Pd130 2002 90k - known issues?



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey all

Re the above car does anyone know of any issues with them outside of normal wear and tear? Turbos, bushes, coil packs, etc? 

Cheers


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

The 130 is the best of the bunch, an all rounder and at 90k seems a decent mileage as most of them on sale are usually 140+k. I don't think the 130s suffer many issues at all I've had mine 4+ years and the only thing I changed majorly was the flywheel and clutch. Yes its expensive but you have to expect that in that timespan and age of the vehicle.


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

Front Door seals,rear handbrake linkage and make sure it's had regular oil changesw with 505.01 or else the PD engine eats the camshaft other than that I don't know. Someone else will be along soon with advice.

I have a PD150 leon so it's basically the same car mate.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

There's a long list of common problems with them:
ALL of the PD engines are susceptible to camshaft wear if the wrong oil has been used, the window mechanism and clips are made of chocolate, egr valves block too easily, MAFs are a consumable, water leaks are common (internal not coolant), dmfs and clutches can't handle a remap if that's your plan, brake light switches, temp senders cause rough running and poor mpg, sticky turbo vanes are common and generally result in a turbo refurb, the vacuum system is prone to N249 valves leaking/passing/not working, cooling fans not working when the air con is on can be an expensive fix if you're no good with electrics, Relay 109 for the fuel pump, the door locks and security are terrible and really easy to get into. That's about all I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Bit harsh, we've had a few of these and had little bother, know plenty others who have not had issues.

Brake light switch is a VAG thing and it will probably already have been replaced, if not it's peanuts and take 2 mins to change.

Last one we had at 85k and ran it to 135k with the only thing was a wiper motor.

No coil packs to worry about, do make sure timing belt kit been fitted and water pump, if not sure get it done.

With the brake light switch the glow plug warning comes on which is a bit daft but if it happens, check your brake lights first.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

This might help 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2508357&postcount=6


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Good info on this guide guys, thanks for the input and advice...


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheers all. As I thought, some issues then, will have to think.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheers all. As I thought, some issues then, will have to think. aware of some having owned a fabia vrs before.


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I had a 130 for 3 years and even tho there are a few complaints with them I only ever had one problem with mine and that was just a brake light switch. It was a cracking car for me building up some no claims when I was young, good MPG and with a remap had a little bit of go. I would have another one tomorrow

My mate also had one for about 5 years and he never looked after it and that survived his abuse and kept on going with not many problems


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Sticking variable vane turbos, master cylinders can fill with water(every VAG is the same here),
If there has been ANY water gaining access to the cabin thru the Pollen filter hole it will be eating away at your CCU(very expensive to replace, again all VAGs suffer with this)

as above for other faults inc injectors that arent cheap to replace.


----------

